# USB-Stick auf Win 98



## möp (8. Juni 2004)

hi

grad is mein USB-Stick angekommen,  da wollt ich natürlich gleich daten von einem zum andern Rechner transportieren...

Jetz hab ich das Problem das Win 98 den Stick im Grätemanager nur als Flash Disk erkennt  und keinen treiber dafür findet.

Wist ihr wo ich nen passenden Treiber finde?

mfg
möp

// edit: Problem erledigt, war zu voreilig .-)


----------

